# Ice off Muskie



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to be on spring break next week (3/5) Planning on hit some soft water. I was thinking going to salt fork or Piedmont. Never fished either lake. I was wondering if anyone had any tips. I have fished for northern pike but never this early in the year. Just some info would be helpful. All fish will be releases (if caught!) I dont want anyones secret spots just some tips that might help us land a Muskie. Thanks Kurt


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Went past Piedmont today, still has lots of ice. Good luck...


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

cast ,cast, and cast some more! lol ive gone 3 times at piedmont now and havent caught one yet,. and im using lures that my friend has caught many on out there. the fish of 1,000 casts, im about due! ... we r gonna head one this weekend and pray for some soft water.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I hear ya Willyb.... I've fished for them at west branch. I did catch a Fish Ohio Northern but no Muskie. I read cast in shallows where the weeds are starting to grow. Those damn muskies at west branch have no problem hitting my minnow on a crappie rod lol


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Try the rocky points across from the marina & essex bay. We catch musky off them every spring while smallmouth fishing. The bays from the marina to the dam are good early spots as well. Good luck!!! We'll be down there next week. Gonna give Leesville a try this Sat.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

we'll be in essex. my buddy has a house right there. hoping there will be enough open water 




timcat69 said:


> Try the rocky points across from the marina & essex bay. We catch musky off them every spring while smallmouth fishing. The bays from the marina to the dam are good early spots as well. Good luck!!! We'll be down there next week. Gonna give Leesville a try this Sat.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Would think the shad is headed for the feeders. Bit cold for the run but find open water and the water wolf is close by! Did get one on a vib a couple yrs back. 10fow/water temp 42 Just like a walleye. Had a few roll on me at the surface last yr. They slow down quit a bit and seems the blade/stick-bait combo is the ticket.


----------



## woba123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone got a good "go to" lure/bait for Spring Muskies??


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

The last two years ive caught muskie at piedmont on a black and gold xrap...both times i was fishing a bass tournament in march.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

good sunny day with wind stacking warm water in a bay haaa haaa mepps giant killer can't be beat !


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I like an oversized white spinner bait as well.
At Alum they are already in the coves so keep your eyes open and keep casting!


----------

